# PCI Device - Yellow question mark



## humblemofo (Aug 23, 2005)

just reinstalled (after formatted Hard Drive) Windows XP SP2 (Home), and i see that there is a PCI Device with a "Yellow Question Mark".

all my hardware devices are all working but it is somewhat still "annoying".....

how can i (we) find out what it is and where the appropriate driver is??

thanks in advance!!!


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Could you think of what it might be? Have you noticed any functionality missing?

There have been times when I had a similar thing pop up on my machine- I just set it to not try to install it anymore and didn't bother trying to find out what it was, because I wasn't missing anything that I knew of.


----------



## humblemofo (Aug 23, 2005)

i have set it disable and nothing has shown up.......

its just one of those "annoying" things 

the only thing that i can think of that "functionnally NOT sound" is my 2nd SATA drive (750gb).....every now and then, it just hangs/doesnt respond.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That will often be a modem . . do you have one installed?


----------



## humblemofo (Aug 23, 2005)

no modem....
i have a NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI Mobo though :4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this will identify an unknown device
http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html
after formatting did you run your m/b setup disk


----------

